# Easy Calorie Counter on Web?



## Sandyj (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a recommendation foor a calorie counter website. I want to track what I'm eating and have heard that there are some good ones on the internet. I had a look this morning, but the one I tried was really complicated. I've got a little book to record my meals & excercise - it reminds me of the old Weight Watchers trackers before they started the point system. The emphasis is on eathing a healthy balanced diet, taking in enough water and doing at least 30 minutes of excercize a day. Any advice would be appreciated. I have ballooned in weight this year! I feel unhealthy and unattractive. Vain person that I am, its the unattractive that really hurts!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 26, 2006)

www.fitday.com


----------



## jessicacarr (Oct 14, 2007)

calorieking.com


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2007)

Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program


----------



## Dina (Oct 14, 2007)

This is not a calorie counter but it sure helps in cooking light to keep the weight down. I think it will come in handy.  Dieting: Save 3,000 Calories this Month


----------



## classiccook (Nov 19, 2007)

Apparently, only people who have been here for awhile can post websites, so I can't post the one I recommend. But I can tell you it is called Sparkpeople and it starts with a www and ends with a dot com. 

You can track everything here--calories, nutrients, exercise. It can be overwhelming but you can use as few features as you'd like.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 19, 2007)

Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program

This one is great, it has more foods listed (all free) than the stupid program my DH and I spent $40 bucks on. It even has more activities to keep track of calories burned.

Duh sorry, didn't see you already got the link before.


----------



## IainDaniel (Nov 29, 2007)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

or

NutritionData.com NutritionData's Nutrition Facts Calorie Counter


----------

